# When Do Baby Pigeons Fly?



## -Heather- (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi everybody
I said i'd get an updated pic of my little pidge lol 
And i have  
The only thing i need to know now is when will he/she fly?
She/he is 5weeks old today he/she can fly a bit and getting quite good at it aswell as time goes by but when will he/she actually go out with her/his parents 
Heather x
p.s.-Here is the new updated pic of him/her lol


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

They fledge around 35 days, so yours will be up and flying for real right around now, give or take a day or two.

My observations (on my balcony) have been that father pigeon may show the youngsters around for a few days, then they are considered ready to face the world.

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Heather, that is a beautiful baby! Love its markings. I know you love it to pieces. You've done a good job with it.

Maggie


----------



## -Heather- (Feb 25, 2006)

*Hi John And Maggie*

Hi John And Maggie
Thanks for the info and help
My observations (on my balcony) have been that father pigeon may show the youngsters around for a few days, then they are considered ready to face the world.
^
John i thinkthats really cute how the dad teaches the little baby to fly lol 
Thanks guys
Heather x x


----------

